# Photo Report: Inside The New A. Lange & Söhne Boutique In Palm Beach



## portauto

This just had to be shared.. courtesy of Hodinkee

Photo Report: Inside The New A. Lange & Söhne Boutique In Palm Beach - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories

Kindest Regards,
Portauto










A. Lange & Sohne is one of the finest watchmakers in the world. They make all their own movements and have a cult-like following of collectors around the world and yet, up until last month, they did not have a boutique in the United States. And then along came this.


























































The eighth A. Lange & Söhne boutique to open, this first American shop is located at 252 Worth Avenue, the iconic focal point of Palm Beach culture. The boutique is warm and welcoming, all in "Lange grey" with acacia wood paneling and sandstone floors. Inside, you will find the full range of Lange timepieces - more than you are likely to see anywhere else in the country. Here a few examples of what we saw when we paid a visit (though it should be noted that the historic pieces were on loan from a private collector):


































































































































































































































































































































Oh, and if you missed it, they also had the incredible Zeitwerk Handwerkskunst on display while were there (all of which are pre-sold). Palm Beach is a perfect backdrop for Lange to launch its first boutique in the US - close to South America but in a decidedly un-Miami town with a large international, wealthy clientele. There is no question this boutique will only add to the mainstream awareness of what Lange is up to - something I pointed out as necessary for the brand to not move beyond cult status (it would be a shame if that happened), but to simply add to its following. This is one manufacture that deserves more attention than it gets, and hopefully this boutique will help change that. In the mean time, if you happen to make it to Palm Beach, or anywhere in Southern Florida, I highly recommend you pay a visit to the new A. Lange & Söhne boutique on Worth Avenue in Palm Beach.

A. Lange & Sohne Palm Beach - 252 Worth Avenue, Palm Beach, Florida / +1 561 833 0803

To find the ALS point of sale nearest you, click here.


----------



## Illuminati01

You got some very nice photo's, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GETS

I don't care what anyone says. PP, VC, AP, Breguet et al. Eat your heart out. They have to have the nicest looking range of watches in the World. No range is better than ALS from top to bottom in my opinion. Not even Patek.


----------



## heuerolexomega

pick the ugliest for me, don't care which one.


----------



## gouverneur

Holy crap. I'm not usually a big Lange fan but some of those are gorgeous.


----------



## heuerolexomega

this has to be my favorite post 
keep coming back, i just added to my favorites.


----------



## tigerpac

That's a wonderful collection of pics. Stunning stunning stuff. 

Agree on the ALS > Patek in re: lineups as well. 

Usually find many ALS dials to be a bit too busy for my taste, but found lots and lots above that were just perfect.


----------



## drhr

oh. my. god. If I wandered into that place I don't think I would leave . . . .


----------



## drhr

heuerolexomega said:


> pick the ugliest for me, don't care which one.[/QUOTE
> 
> :-d . . . . .


----------



## Dancing Fire

beautiful!! thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Camguy

Thanks for posting, because I seriously doubt they'd even let me in the door!


----------



## solesman

Sadly I will never get to own one of those so thanks for posting some amazing photos.


----------



## QueueCumber

I can't wait for my next trip to the Breakers so I can hit Worth avenue and check out the boutique. Did ALS leave Hamilton Jewelers in the lurch?


----------



## raisedbyrats

Beautiful pics. :-! 

I wonder what those books on the shelf are about?


----------



## dust4

Thanks for showing


----------

